# Power LAN in einer Mietwohnung??



## Cilitbeng (7. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich möchte gerne weg vom WLAN. Das Problem ist, dann müsste ich knapp 60m LAN Kabel verlegen. Da ist mir PowerLAN eingefallen. Wer kennst sich damit aus, und hat Erfahrung? Ich wohne in einer Mietwohnung, und habe in jedem Raum auch nur eine Steckdose. Kann ich an einen PLAN Adapter ein LAN Hub anschließen? Und wie sieht das mit der Sicherheit aus? Wird dann das gesamte Haus mit Internet aus meiner Dose versorgt? Und ist das überhaupt möglich in einer Mietwohnung? 

Danke für eure Hilfe im Voraus!


----------



## billythekitt (7. September 2012)

Also das mit den PLAN Adapter funktioniert super. Benutze sie schon seit einem Jahr. Und wegen der Sicherheit. Die PLAN Adapter funktionieren nur in einem Stromkreis. Dieser hört also in deinem Sicherungskasten auf, dort wo nämlich dein Strom eingespeist wird. Das heißt du brauchst dir da keinerlei sorgen machen.


----------



## Ragefire (7. September 2012)

Hallo, ich bin Besitzer eines Power LAN´s, und wohne in einer Wohnung zu Miete. Im Haus sind noch 5 andere Parteien. Da ich in den Keller ausweichen musste als meine Tochte zur Welt kam und mein PC Zimmer beanspruchte habe ich auch keine Möglichkeit gehabt auf KAbelverlegen auszuweichen sondern es kam nur Powerlan in Frage. Ich bin sehr zufrieden, sehr gute Pings von 20ms und habe nie Unterbrechungen gehabt, läuft seit 2 Jahren tadellos. 
So, nun zur Sache; Es ist wichtig das es EIN Stromkreis ist. Sprich, alles hängt an der einen Sicherung. Beispiel; Flur,Keller,Bad. Ist es nicht der Fall gibt es die Möglichkeit das der Elektriker Phasenkoppler einbaut um es Möglich zu machen für das entsprechende Zimmer. 
Nochwas ganz wichtiges; Die Powerlan dürfen nicht über eine Steckerleiste betrieben werden, sondern es muss Direkt in die Steckdose an der Wand rein. Es gibt Geräte beispiel von Devolo (Kauftip) wo zusätzlich Steckerdose am Gerät drann ist damit du die STeckdose an der Wand nicht dadurch verlierst.  
Deine Frage zu beantworten mit PLAN Adapter ein LAN Hub anzuschliessen ist kein Problem, es funktioniert. Hab selber eine Switch am Ausgang drann, da ich zwei PC´s am Internet hängen habe und untereinender im Netzwerk. 
Die Powerlan Geräte haben Knöpfe drann um eine Verschlüsselung untereinander durchzuführen. Somit kann sich niemand aus versehen oder gewollt in dein Netzwerk einklinken. 

Ich hoffe ich konnte Dir helfen deine Fragen beantworten. Viel Spas!

Kauftip:
*Devolo dLAN 200 AVsmart+ Starter Kit 
*

echt super!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2012)

Ich bin Devolo-Fan der ersten Stunde, und kann dir sagen, dass das eine sehr gute Idee ist.

Zur Sicherheit: Mittlerweile haben die Devolos eine Verschlüsselung.

Einen Switch dahitner hängen geht auch problemlos  

Das Kit von Ragefire ist eine gute Empfehlung.  Mittlerweile gibts bei Devolo auch verschiedene Zusätze, wie integrierte 2- und 3-port Switches,  WLAN,  und verschiedene Übertragungsraten bis 500mbit/s.


----------



## Scroll (7. September 2012)

Ich kann dir powerlan nur wärmstens empfehlen.

Ich selbst besitze auch powerlan nur habe ich das Netgear Powerline AV+ 200 XAVB1501 Kit Deutsche Version, 200Mbps, LAN Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und bin damit mehr als zufrieden.

Betreibe damit meinen PC im Kinderzimmer und meinen entertain receiver im Wohnzimmer (receiver seit 2 monaten ca und pc erst seit gestern)

Von der bedienung war ich einfach nur begeistert. Adapter A eingesteckt in eine steckdose im Flur wo der router steht und Adapter B in eine steckdose im Wohnzimmer für den receiver.
Kabel zum router drangehängt, router strom in powerlan adapter rein, selbe spiel im Wohnzimmer mit dem receiver und siehe da, verbindung steht, so unkompliziert war ich wirklich erstaunt, dachte da gibt es große probleme wie bei wlan alles eintippen usw. aber nein, adapter rein, kabel dran und los geht die sache.

Allerdings muss ich dir eines sagen, mit der verschlüsselung habe ich leider nicht zuviel ahnung wie das genau funktioniert, da muss vllt. jemand anderes was dazu sagen, da habe ich mir nicht allzuviel gedanken drüber gemacht da ich dachte da kann keiner rein wenn ich nur den einen stromzähler habe da bei uns im Haus jeder seinen eigenen Stromzähler hat, sind ein 8 parteien mietshaus aber habe keine Probleme mit Dlan, lass dir nicht zuviel angst machen wenn du auf google mal solche erfahrungsberichte liest, habe das auch am anfang gemacht und dachte erst würde ja eh net gehen aber wollte es unbedingt trotzdem mal testen.

Fazit: wenn du kein Kabel verlegen kannst direkt nimm dlan, damit fährst du aufjedenfall besser als mit wlan, habe mit wlan genug verbindungsabbrüche und geschwindigkeitseinbusen gehabt, gehört der vergangenheit an. seitdem ich dlan auch am pc nutze ist die geschwindigkeit von grade mal 11mbit/s auf 47-50mbit/s gestiegen.

Mfg


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2012)

Ich würde dir allgemein Devolo empfehlen. Die waren die ersten großen auf diesem markt und sind nach wie vor die besten, leider aber auch die teuersten. 

wie scroll schon sagte:  reinstecken und fertig.  du kannst das ganze danach behandeln, als wärs eine eifnache kabelverbindung.

für die verschlüsselung gibts wohl an jedem gerät ein knöpfchen, die beiden müssen dann recht kurz nacheinander gedrückt werden,  hab ich gelesen. meins hat das noch  nicht.


und die übertragung ist VIEL besser. um ein vielfaches schneller, absolut stabil (solange du strom hast), und völlig unproblematisch.  danach kannst auch du anfangen, wlan zu hassen


----------



## Cilitbeng (7. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

danke für die Beiträge! Ich habe mir von Devolo ein Starter-Kit besorgt. Und Boing....es hat nicht geklappt. Also zurück zum Geschäft. Der Händler war ziemlich verdutzt. Dann hat er mir von TP-LINK ein Starter - Kit mitgegeben. Und siehe da es klappt. Warum das mit Devolo nicht geklappt hat....keine Ahnung. 

Aber ich bin begeistert. Hätte nicht gedacht, das die Verbindung so gut ist. Hub läuft ohne Probleme mit PC und XBOX 360.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2012)

Klasse, so kenne ich das eigentlich auch von meinen Devolos, vielleicht hattest du ein Montagsprodukt ...   Aber DLAN/PowerLAN ist auf jeden Fall klasse


----------



## Scroll (7. September 2012)

Devolo/netgear sind eigentlich die, die problemlos laufen und diese tp-link teile sind die wo probleme machen, wenn auch nicht anfangs aber nach 3-4 wochen wenn man mal so auf google nach dlan problemen googlt kommt recht oft tp-link produkte die probleme machen. Schlecht sind sie deswegen aber keines falls, im inet schreiben ja meistens nur die leute die etwas zu meckern hat und der rest wo zufrieden ist schreibt nichts also im vergleich: 99% zufrieden, 1% nicht zufrieden (mal so als milchmadchen rechnung)


----------



## Cilitbeng (7. September 2012)

Tja is halt so. Die Dinger laufen. Hab  2 Jahre Garantie drauf. Und wenn die in den ersten zwei Wochen zicken gehts zurück zum Händler. Habe ich mit ihm so ab gemacht. Ich habe gelesen das manche Leute ein pfeifen hören bei den Adaptern? Vielleicht ist dennen ihre Stromleitung zu alt dafür. Oder ich habe auch das Pfeifen, höre dieses nur nicht dank vieler Rockkonzerte. Oder aber die anderen haben einen Tinitus. 

Ach was solls, läuft. Und für die hälfte des Geldes. Wenn es Probleme geben sollte, melde ich mich.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. September 2012)

Also meine beiden alten Devolos (85mbit )   laufen nun seit 5 Jahren 24/7. Und die machen überhaupt keine Zicken. Sie wurden in der Zeit dreimal abgestöpselt, um die Steckdose zu wechseln, ansonsten gehen sie höchstens in den StandBy.  Die rennen und rennen und rennen ...


----------

